# Simple test discovered for Schizophrenia



## Dick (Nov 22, 2007)

I know a lot of people get scared that they are going schitzo, I definitely have been. But a new trend has been discovered which can be used as a very simple diagnostic test for schizophrenia.

Try it: You should be pleasantly surprised! (watch the video)

http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn1 ... usion.html


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks for the link. To say that I worry about possibly being schizophrenic (or having some other psychosis) is an understatement. I couldn't tell whether the image was inverted or not. I'll remember this next time I'm having one of my 'Oh God, I think I'm finally losing my mind' episodes.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Ummm, wow. This is how ridiculously unstable I am: I just had a major panic attack/meltdown when I opened that link. Before watching the video I looked over at the image and caption on the right of the page. The mask looked like it was facing me, and then the caption said that people with schizophrenia will know which way the hollow mask was facing. I kept starting at it and it looked like it was facing towards me, and not at all ambiguous.

I then watched the video, and realized that the mask was actually the other way (facing backwards) and that people with schizophrenia can tell this. I also couldn't tell the difference between the two faces.

But holy shit I panicked. Just proof that I have a long way to go.

I'm going to make sure never to look at this again or my OCD is going to cause me to check it 100 times a day to make sure i'm still not schizophrenic.


----------



## konstantine02 (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah I just had a meltdown looking at that video. I couldn't see the difference between the two faces though, so I guess everything is good. Of course now my OCD tendencies are like, WATCH AGAIN WATCH AGAIN WATCH AGAIN to see it.


----------



## konstantine02 (Mar 12, 2009)

Yep, already checked it two more times. I should probably stop watching it now considering I'm in my classroom and my kids are like, wtf are you watching?


----------



## Dick (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm glad it helped.

I didn't expect the ocd element to be a problem though!

Here is a thought that might fight the urge to look at the image again: The test becomes very biased once you've taken it, therefore anything you do or don't see is pretty meaningless as obviously you already know what your about to see. Basically there is no point doing it more than once.


----------



## Eric (Jan 28, 2009)

saw the still picture, and i saw the caption under it, and i was like o shit, im schizophrenic, that would have just been great, all this time not thinking i was insane only to be insane, than i watched the video, im not schizophrenic. thank god


----------



## Johnny Dep (Feb 8, 2009)

Thats really cool. I have a friend who got herself sterilized after being told she was schizo, now the docs are thinking about changing her diagnosis. Its important to get this stuff right.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

^^^That's f-ed up.

Well, I'm not schizo!


----------



## nemesis (Aug 10, 2004)

Eric said:


> saw the still picture, and i saw the caption under it, and i was like o shit, im schizophrenic, that would have just been great, all this time not thinking i was insane only to be insane, than i watched the video, im not schizophrenic. thank god


I literally broke out into a cold sweat at seeing that photo, knowing fully well that mask in the image only had ONE orientation, facing me!

I eventually found the URL to the video after returning back to the forum thread, only to find that I couldnt tell the difference between the faces orientation in the video (thank god), but like has been commented previously, I too have a very long way to go before the prospect stops freaking me out.


----------



## Dick (Nov 22, 2007)

Yeah I think the mask in the picture is not supposed to be interpretable, I think everyone can see that it's the front.

It's pretty funny reading how everyone saw it first and started to freak out before watching the video hahaha.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 10, 2004)

Funny? It just goes to show that 95% of people with DP also have comorbid OCD


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Dick said:


> Yeah I think the mask in the picture is not supposed to be interpretable, I think everyone can see that it's the front.
> 
> It's pretty funny reading how everyone saw it first and started to freak out before watching the video hahaha.


Yeah, we're quite a neurotic bunch here haha. You smartly show a video that is meant to ease all our fears here, and we all end up having meltdowns.

You do have to just laugh though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

*It's unfortunate that everyone is getting terrified over this -- ah, yes, worrying about EVERYTHING about one's mental health (and physical health for me -- hypochondriac extraordinaire in my youth. But this is only ONE, just ONE, of many, many, many, many, many ways of diagnosing schizoprhenia. And it isn't a "simple test" per se. It is possible that my bipolar cousin in a psychotic manic state might see that the wrong way.

It is fascinating. But this is intersting. I saw a lecture on the neurobiology of schizoprhenia -- clearly a neurological/cognitive disorder, etc. and what was more fascinating was for instance, the doctor/researcher (Dr. Spitzer), put up a photo of a forest with a stream, etc. on an overhead projector. And to everyone there -- non schizoprhenic - all of us were "healthy" -- (I was a spy 8) ) -- it was what it was, nothing more. We had no clue what he was doing.

Then Spitzer puts an overlay of some sort on the picture, or did SOMETHING to it. Suddenly it was very clear to all of us that the trees looked like they had faces, the water looked "menacing" and had odd patterns in it, etc. An individual with this disorder, yes, sees things differently from the way see them. A neurological problem and a thought processing problem where they can't say (always) -- as WE DO -- "Hey, I feel really weird, what's wrong with me?" They can BELIEVE the trees have faces, etc.*

The inability to process incoming stimuli in schizophrenia is old news, however this is really cool advance. However, people don't go bananas sp?! over ONE diagnostic test. Believe me, I KNOW people who are schizoprhenic. Some -- you can't understand ANYTHING they are saying, if seriously ill. Others have insight into things and can recount "bizarre" hallucinations and say, "MAN, what the Hell was that all about." I hate the word "schizo" as that to me is a truly pejorative thing to say re: another human being who is actually suffering with a difficulty in his/her brain. That's what we have. NOT schizoprhenia, but some sort of trouble with processing input/output.

And with medication and CBT many schizophrenics can be high-functioning. I know one woman who is a pharmacist. ( Well known people who have come out of the closet are a university professor. Another, a CEO at a Fortune 500 company -- sadly such people are often rejected by former friends who have known them for years! Their ability to work is questioned, even if they have been extraordinarily successful for 30 years!)

(Better than I'm doing by a zillion miles!)

And the strange story I was stunned by. I know a man from NAMI meetings who sometimes despite his meds, starts slipping down into a hole again. He literally hears a voice -- but it is a voice OUTSIDE of his head, talking to him (but I don't think any explanation would make anyone understand unless he/she experienced it) -- it is not the mumblings in our heads where we worry or criticize ourselves, etc., etc., etc. and the voice tells him to put his hand in the garbage disposal and turn it on. He has enough CBT, yes, CBT, therapy, etc. and insight to say to himself, "John, don't do it, call the doctor." He may fight an impossibly strong impulse to not do this. So far he has not.

There is such sad information about people with mental illness. It makes me sad and angry.

And of course who understands DP/DR? WE ARE ALL IN A SIMILAR BOAT TO ONE EXTENT.

I think you folks are indeed driving yourself mad with this, LOL. But that ONE test is great, but it isn't a "simple" test. It is a research tool with further insight into what is wrong in the schizophrenic brain and hopefully this research will lead to greater understanding of the brain as a whole and may even help with DP/DR some day.

There is no "simple test." Someone on a mixture of bad rec drugs could present at an ER and someone might think they had schizoprhenia when they didn't!

Cheers,
End of lecture,
D
8)


----------



## Mcren (Mar 30, 2009)

Matt210 said:


> Ummm, wow. This is how ridiculously unstable I am: I just had a major panic attack/meltdown when I opened that link. Before watching the video I looked over at the image and caption on the right of the page. The mask looked like it was facing me, and then the caption said that people with schizophrenia will know which way the hollow mask was facing. I kept starting at it and it looked like it was facing towards me, and not at all ambiguous.
> 
> I then watched the video, and realized that the mask was actually the other way (facing backwards) and that people with schizophrenia can tell this. I also couldn't tell the difference between the two faces.
> 
> ...


Exactly what I thought when I looked right at the image.


----------



## Fearthainn (Feb 19, 2009)

Yep I panicked too at first like most of you. Then when I realised I was fooled like everyone else I laughed. Then after I laughed I could feel the fear coming back again for no reason.

Our minds really are taking the piss.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeah, my mind must hate me/itself. I arrived at that conclusion by the way it's making me/itself feel. What a dick.


----------



## justmaggie (Apr 6, 2009)

I couldnt tell either but i was still freaking out lol


----------



## HereIsEverywhere (Dec 22, 2008)

Maybe I missed something. I could tell that the mask was the inside on the video, but I think that's because I could see the edges. What I don't understand though is in the photos of the real woman, HOW they made it a hollow inversion? It's a flat image. I don't get it? lol.


----------



## cosk (Apr 13, 2009)

The picture of the mask on the upper right. I thought it was convex immeadiately. you can basically see the rim around it and its all flat and sunk in. was it really convex or not, i saw the video after but i didnt find the answer for the picture.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

There is no simple test for schizophrenia as there are many causes of psychotic disorders and many different kinds. In fact some psychiatrists think the term schizophrenia should be tossed out since it is such a vague term. Just because youve had a psychotic episode does not mean you are schizophrenic by any means.

There are numerous types of schizophrenia and some schizophrenics only get the negative symptoms not the positive ones. Also there are disorders such as schizoaffective disorder that mimic schizophrenia. Bipolar disorder often causes hallucinations as well especially if you are very manic or in a mixed state. Some people with bipolar get it if they are very depressed as well. I know this all too well :? . Psychotic depression is another disorder that can cause psychotic like symptoms.

So can drug use especially stimulants such as amphetamines (paticularly methamphetamine), cocaine and even ephedrine or pseudoephedrine can sometimes cause hallucinations. Anti-depressants can also cause hallucinations in suseptible people who don't get along with them. Hell even anti-psychotics can do this mostly really old school anti-psychotics like haldol but it has been reported with newer ones. Drug withdrawal from alcohol, barbiturates, benzodiazepines and methamphetamine can also cause psychosis.

So there is no simple test at all for schizophrenia and there are many disorders that can cause psychotic symptoms.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

I had a schizophrenic friend...he NEVER ever worried that he was schizophrenic, not once. At his worst, which was hard to see, you could barley communicate with him..he was away somewhere else... talking to.. "someone" or something and laughing too.. he was very happy mostly, he certainly wasn't running around with hands fixed to head panicking that he might be schizophrenic and he definitely wouldn't have seeked out a video to prove that he wasn't.....he was more worried that the guy out of radiohead was going to kill him and worse he often believed that I was "in on it".......

Believing that a video can diagnose schizophrenia is neurotic.....not psychotic. So in a round about way the video has worked and proved that you're all neurotic and not psychotic... :wink:


----------



## HereIsEverywhere (Dec 22, 2008)

comfortably numb said:


> There is no simple test for schizophrenia as there are many causes of psychotic disorders and many different kinds. In fact some psychiatrists think the term schizophrenia should be tossed out since it is such a vague term. Just because youve had a psychotic episode does not mean you are schizophrenic by any means.
> 
> There are numerous types of schizophrenia and some schizophrenics only get the negative symptoms not the positive ones. Also there are disorders such as schizoaffective disorder that mimic schizophrenia. Bipolar disorder often causes hallucinations as well especially if you are very manic or in a mixed state. Some people with bipolar get it if they are very depressed as well. I know this all too well :? . Psychotic depression is another disorder that can cause psychotic like symptoms.
> 
> ...


Yea but you are only talking about hallucinations. There are hundreds of things that can cause those, as you correctly listed some. Hallucinations are not the main indicator of schizophrenia (despite being misrepresented as such). My favorite psych prof spent most of his time in the field working with schizophrenics and gave us a lot of insights on the way real schizophrenics behave (as opposed to schizotypal, schizophreniform, etc.) that had very little to do with hallucinations at all.


----------



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

Ok just to make sure because my english is now giving me doubts.

First picture wasnt the front of the face even though it looked like it. A person with skitzophrenia knew it wasnt the front of the face?


----------



## Dick (Nov 22, 2007)

medo said:


> Ok just to make sure because my english is now giving me doubts.
> 
> First picture wasnt the front of the face even though it looked like it. A person with skitzophrenia knew it wasnt the front of the face?


yep


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

HEY EVERYONE. IF YOU'RE WORRIED THAT YOU MIGHT BE PSYCHOTIC/SCHIZOPHRENIC, THEN YOU'RE ALMOST ABSOLUTELY NOT PSYCHOTIC. DURING A PSYCHOTIC BREAK A PATIENT WILL BE UNAWARE OF THE SEVERE CHANGE IN THOUGHTS/MENTAL STATE.

Schizophrenics generally just run with it...they are being persecuted by the FBI, the Chinese implanted a device in their head and they are receiving radio transmissions from spy satellites and nuclear submarines, they have to save all the starving children by starting a moon colony. Insight into the disorder is not generally attained and if it is, it happens a long time down the line. Psychotic people are usually picked up by the police or committed by concerned friends or family members; rarely would they go to a psychologist and say, "Hey, um, so I think I'm psychotic because..."

IF YOU ARE HERE YOU HAVE DP, NOT SCHIZOPHRENIA. I'm sure this article was intended to be reassuring (as well as an interesting report on current research into schizophrenia), but it seems a lot of you are using this to prove your sanity to yourselves. Banish all thoughts of psychosis and remember, you are depersonalized. The worrying makes it worse. I know it's hard--I was sure I was psychotic when my symptoms started--but by clicking that link and obsessively "testing" yourselves, you are continuing the cycle of anxiety that makes this worse. Take the test, but take it with the knowledge that you are not schizophrenic.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

Edited out.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

I think this topic should be moved out of the main forum because new members can view it who are thinking about registering and they're already terrified enough.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Spirit said:


> http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=19081


What is that and why don't I have access?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

It' was a thread that was posted titled "Another test for schizophrenia" asking people to stop posting these types of tests on the forum, it was later removed, after this one was moved into this section.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Spirit said:


> It' was a thread that was posted titled "Another test for schizophrenia" asking people to stop posting these types of tests on the forum, it was later removed, after this one was moved into this section.


Sooo how do I get access? Or is it just deleted?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

How do I know? Deleted seems the most obvious answer. Noone has access to it, not just you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

No wait, It's a link to a conspiracy theory regarding this forum.... :lol: ... :roll:


----------

